# Where to buy T pumps (python hose attachment pump)?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

So.. my T pump has a crack in it and will stop working fairly soon as the crack gets worse due to water pressure. The last one I bought was from the states online here: Aquarium Maintenance and Water Changes: Lee's Ultimate GravelVac Kit "Repl. Super Pump (mfg# 11580 7), CD-74979, $6.99"

Just wondering if anyone knows where in the lower mainland I can get these. I know Noahs pet ark can custom order them but I'm wondering if any place stocks these. I'm just looking for the piece that attaches the hose to the sink, not the whole siphon kit!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Ebay has them.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Rogers has them in stock. $13.99 ea. Most pet stores carry them i would think. Buy one for now, then order a couple online for cheaper. I'll post a pic of the one i made, should last forever, and will never leak. For filling only, or gravity drain. Won't pull the water under pressure, which imo is a huge waste of water anyway.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

JL Aquatics sells them too maybe a different brand but the same idea!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Here is plumberboy's permanent python pump. Say that three times fast! Patent pending. Until then, feel free to comment, copy, improve on.... Only thing i would change so far is, switch the female garden hose thread to a swivel adapter. Just didn't have one at the time.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Crap. Sorry, still trying to figure out how to load pics!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Consider using one of these http://www.jehmco.com/html/safety_siphon_aquarium_drain.html

I've never liked the Python style drains as they waste tons of water and also really slow


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Funny, during the 80's and early 90's you could find them at every hardware, bedding store for real cheap...guess no one carries them now that waterbeds have gone out of fashion.

I agree with what others have said, they use excessive amounts of water to draw a few gallons from a tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

J&L has them: Lee's Ultimate Super Pump (Replacement Part)

I believe Island pets unlimited and King Eds also carry them


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I like the actual Python one that Petsmart carries actually has a valve to turn on /off the one by Lee's I had before very cheap I broke it in no time lol! I recently rigged a quick connect to the end of my python or 1/2" hose and I connect it to a power head and pump out my tanks real fast! I Like that brass one plumber boy!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

tony1928 said:


> Consider using one of these Safety Siphon Aquarium Drain
> 
> I've never liked the Python style drains as they waste tons of water and also really slow


This seems really cool and more efficient.. but can you actually buy them from jehmco and get them shipped? I don't see where to buy it LOL /fail


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can buy straight from Jehmco and they will ship. Their site isn't great but it works. Lol


----------

